# Introducing the all new volkswagen caddy maxi mini



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Caddy Maxi Mini designed for the electronic office
◾Easy to park, ultra-affordable to run
◾No wasted load space makes for more efficient journeys








Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles knows that when it comes to vans, bigger is usually better. However, with parking spaces becoming harder to find and fuel prices on the up once more, the need for an ultra-compact solution to urban deliveries is greater than ever.

Designed to cater for this exciting new market is the all-new Caddy Maxi Mini. At just 2.4 metres long, the latest addition to the Caddy range is the perfect urban van for modern businesses. Aimed at companies who want the legendary reliability and quality of a Volkswagen van, but don't require much load space, the Caddy Maxi Mini can be parked at right angles to the kerb and has a turning circle of just four metres - a figure many bicycles struggle to match.

Head of new product development at Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles UK, Dr. Avin A'laf, said: 'This is the perfect van for the modern office. Let's say Kevin from Accounts wants to pop out and get a sandwich for lunch or maybe collect his tie from the dry cleaners, the Caddy Maxi Mini is the perfect vehicle. Buyers aren't paying for space they don't need.'

The new Maxi Mini also offers buyers one last opportunity to enjoy the current Caddy before an all-new model arrives later this year. The fun-size package will be priced competitively when it arrives in retailers today.

'We see the Caddy Maxi Mini as our equivalent of the chocolate bars at the supermarket checkout,' added Dr. Allaf. 'We hope that when customers come and buy one of our multi-award-winning full-size vans, they'll add a Caddy Maxi Mini as a little treat.'


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

It's that time of year again


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dr Allaf sounds a right joker


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It is rather cute though....:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very good


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I forgot the date today..:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Good one


----------



## garyplumley (Feb 26, 2015)

Very nice looking one man van!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

